# What hope is there for true democracy?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was in Zamalek today and saw a banner for the Ultras.. white knights and right beside it I saw another poster for Pro Scaf with a youth being chased by a covered women shaking a shoe at him.. the words said loosely

You son of a shoe, go away I wish you a bullet from the gun of SCAF


Regardless of your political views to actually say that you want a fellow Egyptian shot for their views is a strange idea of democracy.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Regardless of your political views to actually say that you want a fellow Egyptian shot for their views is a strange idea of democracy.


and if you challenge people they'll say: well we now have freedom of expression so we can say whatever we like...I have actually heard someone say the army should wait until all the protestors are gathered in Tahrir to gun them down  

Authoritarianism is well rooted in Egypt


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Egypt was subject to brutal authoritarian rule for centuries, not decades. Democracy will come like childbirth, but the gestation period is decades, not 9 months. It will be an evolutionary process, unless high-jacked, that is.


----------

